# The amazing Lord Homicide!



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I am amazed....Lord Homicide took a quickly snapped selfie I had posted in one of my albums and created THIS! I have to say I love the graphics and the whole 'magazine' presentation. Hat's off to LH, he is really quite talented! I'm definitely hanging one of these in my studio.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want to read about those shocking moderator rumors

Lovely job, LordH!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

"On the cover of the rolling stone"


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LMAO @ Bird Poop Method - Does it really work?

Nice job sir!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Where do I subscribe? 
Nice job LH!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, Lord H, but I want to know who ratted out the mods.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Bahahahahahaha! Lmao. Very clever. If only it were real, I would buy it in a minute! What fun.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

LOL I didn't realize you actually posted this in the forum. Thanks folks. On the obnoxious side, I am not a typographer or layout guy (although I'd love to learn more)! I'm sure fontgeek can pitch in some critique here. My focus is primarily photo manipulation which almost none is used.

The art direction changed from a Halloween mag to to what it is... it looks like it almost ended up being a teen mag.



RoxyBlue said:


> I want to read about those shocking moderator rumors
> 
> Lovely job, LordH!


Roxy, you are too young to read stories like that.  I meant to have it read SHOCKING TRUTHS.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> LMAO @ Bird Poop Method - Does it really work?
> 
> Nice job sir!


SHOUT OUT to the HF Jerk! I was trying to think of fake cover lines and for some reason your bird poop painting technique came to mind - lol.



Spooky1 said:


> Nice job, Lord H, but I want to know who ratted out the mods.


Like finding out how many lick it takes to get to the tootsie center of a tootsie pop, the world may never know. Speculate all you want but our sources are never revealed.


----------

